# K-9 Proposal



## rmnj (Feb 28, 2014)

I am in the process of gathering information to submit a proposal in obtaining a K-9 unit for my police department. I am seeking some advice from those who recently had a proposal approved or denied, those that have a successful unit and anyone else who might have some insight on any information. 

Here is some information regarding my pd. 

We are in central jersey located between two major crime ridden cities (drugs and violent crimes). Population is over 40k, size is over 40 square miles, we have two major highways that go through town with a lot of traffic (specifically commercial), 75 plus man department, no specialized patrol units besides traffic and detectives, we used to have a k-9 unit which was very successful but was removed due to management feeling that handlers were asking to much compensation.

Management is more open now to reviewing a proposal for a unit as long as it includes logistics, costs, operational use and policy. If anyone is willing to provide any information, send me a message. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

you may want to go to facebook and see if you can get some faster feedback.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/205777616165745/ Police Service Dogs Training

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Police-K9-Calendar-Cops-Dogs/144424648924770?fref=ts


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

How open are they to the idea? There are some significant start up costs, even with one handler. They need to allocate the position, a specially equipped vehicle, cost of the dog (6 - 12K), training time each week. Plus a kennel, concrete, house for the dog. training equipment. Being able to take the handler off the street for initial training which could be 4 weeks to 4 months for patrol training. Budgets have to be set up for the maintenance of the dog, i.e., vet bills, food, equipment, vehicles. 

To be successful it has to be a "top-down" supported program. If the upper brass is not fully behind the program it won't be successful. 

The handlers have to be compensated for the time to care for the dog. The dog needs to be cared for off duty and on days off. Some PD's I know pay an additional 5% of salary for the time to care for the dog. My PD doesn't pay an extra %, but gives an hour of day towards care for the dog. I also get an hour on my days off for care of the dog. There are FLSA regulations that cover a K-9 handler for his off duty time caring for the dog. Having a Police K-9 living at your house is a huge responsibility and a potential liability. It is a much greater responsibility having a K-9 at the house then the same dog that is not a "Police K-9." 

Sounds like a couple of dual purpose dogs could be a huge asset to your city. I hope it works out.


----------



## rmnj (Feb 28, 2014)

The brass is open to the idea as long as it is done properly. The department is policy driven so I want to make sure I cover every that can be on the policy so they don't have any "what ifs" during the proposal period. The money to start the program is not an issue as it has already been stated that they have the funds. I'm interested in two narcotic dogs with the ultimate goal of creating a narcotics unit if the k9 unit is successful.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Are you currently an Officer with this PD, or helping out setting up the program? If you send me a PM, I'll get you a copy of our Policy. There is a lot too consider when setting up a Narcotics K-9 program. I'd be happy to do what I can to help. For a smaller PD, you might want to think about "Dual Purpose" dogs. 

It sounds like a couple of dogs would be an excellent idea and extremely worthwhile. If your plan is highway interdiction, then the selection of the Officers is critical. Highway Interdiction can be a very dangerous business. It is 100 X more dangerous than just running traffic on a highway. If you are between two high crime cities, there is a lot of dope, money and guns passing through your city everyday. 

Send me a PM and I'll offer any advice I can.


----------



## rmnj (Feb 28, 2014)

Sent you a PM slamduc


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

rmnj,
I hit you back.


----------

